# Cách chọn các loại gối dành cho bà bầu giúp xóa tan nỗi lo mất ngủ khi mang thai



## nusy (20/8/18)

*Những gợi ý dưới đây sẽ giúp bà bầu lựa chọn những loại gối chuyên dụng, giúp giấc ngủ trong thai kỳ chất lượng hơn.*

Cơ thể bà bầu trở nên nặng nề hơn khi mang thai, đặc biệt trong những tháng thai kỳ cuối. Lúc này, giấc ngủ đóng vai trò cực kỳ quan trọng trong việc khôi phục và tái tạo năng lượng cho mẹ bầu.

_

_
_Bà bầu cần biết cách chọn các loại gối phù hợp để giấc ngủ chất lượng hơn - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Thiếu ngủ, buồn ngủ sẽ khiến bà bầu bị suy nhược thần kinh. Khi bụng bầu càng to, chị em càng khó tìm thấy tư thế ngủ thoải mái. Vì vậy, chị em cần tìm những chiếc gối phù hợp để dễ dàng đi vào giấc ngủ hơn

*Những tiêu chí khi lựa chọn gối cho bà bầu*

*An toàn cho mẹ và bé*
Chị em nên chọn các loại gối dành cho bà bầu được làm từ nguyên liệu tự nhiên. Vỏ gối làm từ bông vải, cotton hoặc các loại vải sợi thiên nhiên sẽ không gây dị ứng, hút ẩm và dễ dàng vệ sinh hơn.

*Tạo cảm giác thoải mái*

_

_
_Các sản phẩm gối cho bà bầu sẽ giúp chị em thoải mái, ngủ ngon giấc hơn - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Cảm giác thoải mái khi sử dụng là tiêu chí hàng đầu khi sử dụng gối cho bà bầu. Những loại gối chuyên dụng sẽ có độ mềm vừa phải giúp nâng đỡ trọng lượng cơ thể cũng như bụng bầu khi trọng lượng thai nhi ngày càng tăng.   

*Kích cỡ phù hợp*
Theo trang Motherhow, thông thường, các loại gối dành cho bà bầu được thiết kế phù hợp vói chiều cao của chị em. Chiều dài thông thường của gối dao động từ 150cm trở lên giúp bà bầu nâng đỡ phần bụng, lưng. Chị em nên chọn các loại gối tương thích với chiều cao và độ dài của giường.

*Cách chọn gối dành cho bà bầu*
Tùy thuộc và nhu cầu và sở thích của từng bà bầu mà chị em chọn cho mình kiểu dáng gối thích hợp khác nhau. Một số loại gối được sản xuất với chức năng hỗ trợ cơ thể mẹ bầu khi ngủ, một số khác giúp bà bầu thư giãn những bộ phận chuyên biệt như bụng, lưng, hông… Tất các sản phẩm chuyên dụng này đều được tính toán dựa trên các đặc điểm giải phẫu và sinh lý của bà bầu. Độ rộng của các sản phẩm đều dao động khoảng 35 cm. Chị em nên chọn kiểu dáng gối phù hợp với nhu cầu của mình.

*Gối chữ U*

_

_
_Nhiều bà bầu thường sử dụng gối chữ U để nâng đỡ cơ thể - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Đây là loại gối thoải mái nhất có hình dạng như chiếc móng ngựa. Gối chữ U có tác dụng giữ vùng lưng, bụng, đầu ở vị trí ngang nhau. Bà bầu sẽ cảm thấy thoải mái, thư giãn. Tuy nhiên, cần chọn loại gối có kích thước phù hợp nhất với cơ thể để đảm bảo toàn bộ cơ thể mẹ bầu sẽ được nâng đỡ tự nhiên.

*Gối chữ C*
Gối chữ C cho bà bầu có kích thước nhỏ hơn ngối chữ U, có khả năng ôm trọn cơ thể bà bầu, thích hợp với chiếc giưỡng cỡ trung. Bà bầu có thể đặt đầu, lưng, bụng thoái mái, giảm căng cơ khi nghỉ ngơi.

*Gối chữ G*

_

_
_Bà bầu có thể sử dụng gối chữ G trong bất kỳ thời điểm nào khi mang thai - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Gối chữ G là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho các bà mẹ trong toàn bộ giai đoạn mang thai và sau khi sinh con. Mẹ có thể cảm thấy thoải mái khi ngả ngưng, nằm nghiêng hoặc gác chân lên gối. Gối chữ G giúp giảm căng cơ, hỗ trợ quá trình lưu thông máu hiệu quả ở bà bầu.

*Gối chữ J*
Gối chữ J có công năng tương tự gối chữ U nhưng kích thước nhỏ gọn hơn, thuận tiện hơn cho bà bầu khi mang theo trong các chuyến đi.

*Gối chữ L*
Đây là một phiên bản khác của gối chữ U, gối chữ L sẽ giúp vùng lưng, bụng bà bầu thoải mái hơn. Kích thước nhỏ gọn, bà bầu có thể uốn cong hoặc xoay gối theo bất kỳ cách nào.

*Gối chữ I*
Đây là kiểu gối ôm cơ bản giúp bà bầu thư giãn vùng lưng. Đa phần trẻ nhỏ rất thích ôm gối ôm có kiểu dáng đơn giản này.
​_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

